# 68W 2700K CFL under $15.00



## constructionpig (Jan 3, 2009)

I am pretty new on this site. I just wanted to share with everyone what I found at Home Depot last week.
A 68W CFL for $14.97 with an E26 screw in base it works in any normal screw in socket.
They usually keep them near the HPS bulbs.
Thanks to everyone here for all the information it has helped me alot.


----------



## Roseman (Jan 3, 2009)

you mean 65 watt?


----------



## constructionpig (Jan 4, 2009)

I looked at the box again and it says 68 watts Light output 4200 Lumens it's made by TCP in Aurora, OH.


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Feb 19, 2009)

I got the same thing.. 2 of them... cost me $15 a piece... was kinda curious about those too...


----------



## doobydoobydoo (Jun 20, 2010)

sweet. im going to get me some


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 20, 2010)

i will be picking a few of these up myself. thanks for the info


----------



## constructionpig (Jun 23, 2010)

Someone let me know if there is anywhere I could get the same size cfl in 6500K?
Thanks


----------



## DEESEE (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks for the info! i was just about to start my 2 hour bike ride to home depot (in one direction) to get some fans, now ill be getting on of these.


----------



## Steph187 (Jun 26, 2010)

42 watters for 4.00 on ebay free ship...no tahnx


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 26, 2010)

constructionpig said:


> Someone let me know if there is anywhere I could get the same size cfl in 6500K?
> Thanks


I saw them one single time at either Home Depot or Lowes. I've checked several times since and they are nowhere to be found.
..same problem with the 42's.....no 6500k to be found.
I don't understand why they would carry only soft white.


----------

